# Ipod touch et wifi mac



## Numa24 (24 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook intel, et un ipod touch 16GO.

Ce que je voudrais faire, c'est créer un réseau ad hoc entre mon mac et mon ipod, mais ça ne marche pas, je m'explique :
quand je créé le réseau, l'ipod le reconnait, s'y connecte, je peux ouvrir une page internet puis plus rien, mais le réseau est toujours reconnu.
Voila mes paramètres :


 

 

 

 



Après, sur mon mac j'ai aussi windows, et la la connexion dur seulement 2 minutes puis internet ne marche plus.

Merci de votre aide.


----------

